# Oaky Woods Nov 14-20



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone going ????
I'll be in the campground by the school bus....Stop by for
some coffee.....Blue pop-up and Red S-10 4X4....


----------



## ga alan (Nov 4, 2009)

i go every year, i will be in thefirst campground on right....


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 10, 2009)

Me and my buddys will be in the North end campgroud saturday and sunday. I will be doin the most huntin out of our group. Im really hopin to get my first WMA deer.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 10, 2009)

I am still planning on going Friday to set up camp and check out
the roads...Been watching the weather and hopefully the roads
will be OK....


----------



## ga alan (Nov 10, 2009)

are we all campin in different camp sites? the antlers from top left, di lane plantation wma, center chattahoochee wma, top right was last year at oaky woods wma, bottom was ocmulgee wma. i have a 25 ft travel trailer with bucks and boars on the side. go in oaky woods rd, go past check station rd, keep goin straight, first camp on right. stop by..............alan


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 10, 2009)

7Mag Hunter i been wonderin about the roads too. I may bring my fourwheeler bc last year i ran into alot of mud. Ga Alan those are some nice bucks. I'm hopin i will actually see some deer this time. I'm hopin i will hav a chance to meet you guys and maybe yall can teach me a few things about huntin this place.

-Mitch


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 11, 2009)

I am still going Friday, but will set up in the campground closest to
the check station.....Red Chevy S-10 4X4....


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Well most of my buddys have dipped out on our campin trip. One of so he can watch the football game and another bc of a girl. So its down to me and my teenage friend. Oh well less stuff to pack now.


----------



## michael_M (Nov 13, 2009)

we will be there in the morning as well i hunted today at a friends farm in springfeild ga we was covered up this after noon


----------



## Goddard (Nov 15, 2009)

Our property borders Oaky....it sounded like a shooting range this morning.   I hope a fellow Woody's member got a good one.   We saw a lot of deer this weekend, but no shooter bucks.   Our rut is typically the weekend of Thanksgiving, so I hope things will turn around then.


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just got back from Oaky and didnt see anything while hunting but still had a great time and enjoyed the scenery. There was alot of shootin this mornin and there was a real nice 9 pointer killed yesterday evenin.


----------



## ga alan (Nov 19, 2009)

i just got back today thursday, there were lots of small bucks killed,  a good 9 point and someone said a good buck was seen  at he check station today. i know there were several hogs killed here is a pic of the one i killed. we had a great time. there are several of us that camp together every year. wayne cooked up some deer backstrap and gravy and boar backstrap and ribs on the grill... awesome back to ocmulgee next tues..


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 19, 2009)

Good lookin pig! Congrats!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice boar Alan! Did ya'll weigh him?


----------



## michael_M (Nov 20, 2009)

I went to oaky last sat afternoon saw a big ole bear in comp 2 and a bunch of gooblers where i was hunting had a bunch of hog sign and i seen where most the hogs was killed up in comp 2 on the sign out sheet my brother said he saw that big deer that was killed in the back of a suv he said it was a shore nuff big em


----------



## I4NI (Nov 20, 2009)

Seen lots of Does and got a 140lb 4 point this morning.


----------



## ga alan (Nov 21, 2009)

he weighed about 165 live, all the pigs went nocturnal after the first day. i can not wait to go back, found a big buck to hunt......


----------

